# U-35, hunting at the Mediterranea (film)



## CharlesBronson (Apr 16, 2016)

The easy preys of the german submarine U-35 comanded by Von Arnauld, filmed in 1917, sort of docu-newsreel.

]Filmdokumente zur Geschichte der deutschen Marine, Teil I: Kaiserliche Marine 1907-1920, "U 35" im Mittelmeer 1917 | filmportal.de


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2016)




----------

